# Repair bazooka



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Muddauber said:


> A salesman once told me that Tapemaster was the same co.as Ames & Tapetech.
> How many of you were in the business before you could buy tools.You had to rent from Ames?


I've only been in drywall for 15 years-just a boy I guess. Though the guy I started with rented everything until about 1994-95. Then he bought two sets.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I usually do the repairs myself. I'm pretty handy with them. Every few years I send the worst to All-Wall to let them dissect it. They come back very tight-but in working order. I was going to try to send my Columbia to them and hope they make a mistake and send me back an empty box.:laughing:


I do the same thing. I find that the techs can't really fix a problem, all they can do is replace with new parts and reset to factory settings. If your haveing a problem with something in particular, if you can't figure it out, they can't help either. Every couple of years, its good to send em in and have all the seals and stuff replaced with new ones.

That offer still stands Crazy, I'll swap you a re-built DWMaster taper for your columbia and pay the shipping. I have the reciept showing the repairs and parts, even had a pull ring put on the cutter slide handle. Have over 400.00 in rebuild


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Capt- If he don't want to trade, are you interested in just selling the tube or do you need an extra one for a back-up?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I do the same thing. I find that the techs can't really fix a problem, all they can do is replace with new parts and reset to factory settings. If your haveing a problem with something in particular, if you can't figure it out, they can't help either. Every couple of years, its good to send em in and have all the seals and stuff replaced with new ones.
> 
> That offer still stands Crazy, I'll swap you a re-built DWMaster taper for your columbia and pay the shipping. I have the reciept showing the repairs and parts, even had a pull ring put on the cutter slide handle. Have over 400.00 in rebuild


Can you send me a personal message with contact info-I'll swap.


----------

